
Show HN: Experimentera – Crowdsourcing platform for randomized control trials - adamonkey
http://www.experimentera.com
======
adamonkey
Hi everyone, I just set up this site. Any feedback would be greatly
appreciated!

The site is a crowdsourcing platform for randomized control trials, where
anyone can start and/or join an experiment. I do have plans to integrate
health and fitness tracking APIs into the site, integrate more machine
learning decision-tree models with confidence intervals, and the ability to
automatically relaunch experiments for replicability. Thanks!

